#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT-Befund Knie - was nun? >

## Fred123

Hallo,  ich bin 35 Jahre, 182 cm groß, 90 kg schwer. Anfang April habe ich mir einen Crosstrainer gekauft und täglich 20-30 Minuten trainiert.  Ich hatte bisher nie Knieprobleme. Letzte Woche habe ich ein dickes Knie bekommen; das hat nicht im Knie an sich geschmerzt, sondern durch die Schwellung eher einen Druckschmerz an der Kniescheibe und in der Kniekehle verursacht.  Danach wurde ein MRT erstellt:  Beurteilung:  Retropatellare Chondropathie Grad IV medial bei kräftiger Plica mediopatellaris.  Chondropathie Grad I im medialen Kompartiment.  Myxoide Degeneration des Innenminiskushinterhorns jedoch keine Miniskusruptur. Leichte Reizreaktion des medialen Kollateralbandes am femoralen Ansatz, keine Bandruptur. Deutlicher Gelenkerguss mit winziger Baker-Zyste. Insertionstendinopathie der Quadrizepssehne am oberen Patellapol.   Wer kann mir den Bericht übersetzen? Wie könnte eine Therapie aussehen? Muss ich nun mit jeglichem Sport aufhören?  Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Fred 
Der Knorpel unter der Kniescheibe ist stark geschädigt. Eigentlich ist das nichts Ungewöhnliches, jeder 3. Erwachsene in deinem Alter hat diesen Knorpelschaden. Man kann auch nicht wirklich etwas dagegen tun. Aggressiven Kraftsport meiden, ebenso Scherkräfte auf das Kniegelenk. Übergewicht abbauen. Geeignete Sportarten sind Walken, Radfahren, Wassergymnastik, Schwimmen. Man kann auch mit Elektrotherapie etwas gegen die Schmerzen tun. 
Der mittlere Meniscus ist im hinteren Anteil leicht geschädigt. Eine leichte Entzündung findet sich am inneren Seitenbad des Knies, dort wo es am Oberschenkel festgemacht ist. Es sind keine Bänderrisse zu sehen. Im Knie hast du einen Erguss (=Schwellung), in der Knielkehle eine kleine Zyste. Sie entsteht bei chronischen Fehl- oder Überlastungen undverschwindet oft von selbst wieder, wenn die Ursache beseitigt ist. Sie wird nur selten operativ entfernt. 
Die Sehne des Kniestreckers ist am oberen Anteil der Kniescheibe gereizt. Therapie: siehe oben. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Fred123

Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! 
Was mich schockiert hat, war weniger der Knorpelschaden an sich, als der Grad der Schwere des Schadens. Diesen kann ich nicht einschätzen, da ich - wie gesagt - bisher glücklicherweise gar keine Knieprobleme hatte. Was sagt dieser eigentlich aus bzw. kann sich das auch wieder bessern? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus und einen schönen Abend.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Fred 
Also wer eher weiche Knorpel hat, wird wohl kein Top-Knie mehr hinbekommen. Aber mit oben beschriebenen Maßnahmen kann man ganz gut damit leben.  
Es gibt die Möglichkeit, sich Hyaluron-Säure ins Gelenk spritzen zu lassen. Sie soll Knorpelsubstanz aufbauen. Patienten berichteten mir, dass der Schmerz für eine gewisse Zeit weg ist bzw sie zumindest schmerzärmer waren. Der Nachteil ist, dass du die Spritzen aus eigener Tasche zahlen musst, die Kur muss jährlich wiederholt werden. Es gibt noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen. Erwarte aber keine Wundertaten durch das Mittel, es kann dein Knie nicht wieder "jungfräulich" machen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Fred123

Hallo, 
und noch mal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! 
Was mich zur Zeit behindert ist eigentlich nur die Schwellung; die einen Druckschmerz an der Kniescheibe und in der Kniekehle verursacht. Hierfür habe ich entzündungshemmende Tabletten und einen Zinkleimverband bekommen, außerdem soll ich das Knie kühlen und schonen (ggf. zeitweise auf Krücken zurückgreifen). 
Kann die Schwellung in direktem Zusammenhang mit meinem Knorpelschaden stehen oder kann dies auch durch eine Überbelastung aufgrund meines (Ellipsen)-Crosstrainings entstanden sein? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus und einen schönen Tag.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Fred 
Also wenn die Schwellung erst mit dem Crosstrainer gekommen ist, kann da schon ein Zusammenhang sein. Hast du mal deine Lauftechnik überprüfen lassen, Schrittlänge etc? Hast du vorher schon etwas Sport betrieben oder hast du von jetzt auf heute richtig losgelegt? Evl ist einfach die Belastung zu hoch. Solange die Schwellung vorhanden ist, solltest du auch den Crosstrainer eher zurückhaltend nutzen. Geht es dir wieder gut, trainierst du zunächst 3 - 4 Mal die Woche und steigerst dann langsam. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Fred123

Hallo, 
ich habe mit dem Crosstrainer ca. 5-6 Wochen täglich eine Einheit von ca. 20 Minuten trainiert.
Aufgrund einer Erkältung habe ich dann 10 Tage pausiert als sich die Knieschwellung über Nacht ausbildete. 
Ich habe früher bereits Sport getrieben (Joggen, Fußball); berufsbedingt die letzten Monate eher sporadisch - deshalb habe ich mir den Crosstrainer zugelegt. 
Konditionell habe ich die 20 minütigen Crosstrainingseinheiten sehr gut vertragen, wobei der Bewegungsablauf (Ellipsenform) für mich neu und ungewohnt war - während des eigentlichen Trainings aber nicht schmerzhaft. 
Kann eine Überbelastungreaktion/Schwellung des Knies mit "10-tägigen Zeitverzug" auftreten? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus und einen schönen Abend.

----------

